# leaving her home alone while at work



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

hi all







! sorry its been soooo long since i've posted, i've been missing my time here! just started new job and interior design school has been intense....here's my questions- I am at work a few times a week and am gone for about 7 hours (9.30am-4.30pm). We just moved and I don't want lola to pee and pooh everywhere (which she ALWAYS did in our last home, was a pain to clean up) so I put up a doggy gate and leave her in the guest bathroom with her bed, water, a pee pad, and the tv on. is it mean to leave her in ther for 7 hours? does this confinment make her more upset? (in our previous house, she had free rein when we left = pee everywhere!!) I'm thinking in a few months, i will just leave a pee pad for her and let her have the whole townhome when we're gone. what do you all do when you go to work? thanks for your input, hope all is well with everyone! on a side note, is there a date when we are supposed to send out our secret santa presents? i haven't been on here in weeks


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

When I was training Lilly she only was babygated in my kitchen (very small space). As I trusted her more I would open up a room at a time. In a 1 bedroom apartment that doesn't take long! I am sure that she fine in her little room. I always tried to make sure that Lilly had a lot of exercise so that she would just sleep while I'm gone. She does great now and is home about 8-9 hous per day. I can tell that she likes it when I leave on the weekday mornings because she doesn't try and run out the door with me. If it were a saturday or sunday she would so I think she knows the drill and probably enjoys some time alone to try and find things get into







I bet Lola will do great!!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Hillary,
That is what I would do with Star when I had to leave and run errands. 
I think you are nice to turn the tv on too.
I always did that and of course she had many toys and a treat maybe.
I'm glad you don't put her in a crate that long, you sound like a good mommy.









With my next malt I will try Beckys system!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She should be fine in her containment area.Looks like she has everything she needs & it's safe & comfortable. When you are sure she is reliable with her potty training, you can give her free rein. Boos containment area was our small laundry room & he was ready for his whole house freedom at around 1 yr old.Funny though,he chooses to stay in his crate in the laundry room when we are gone. He did so well,he's never been crated or gated again. He is outdoor potty trained though.The longest I have ever left him alone was about 7 hrs. & we had someone come in once during that time frame to let him go potty.


----------

